# Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier Trailer



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure who has and who hasn't seen this one but it's a good live action trailer.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It looks cool, I'm not into FPS but I would give this a go.


----------

